# Bow Sights



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

I use a 3 pin fixed...I only remember it is one of the "better" Cobra sights. Can't remember the name of it.


----------



## black_ice_kid (May 15, 2007)

On my bowtech patriot I use a Copper Johns, DeadNuts 2, 6 pin, pro hunter or somthing like that. I use that for hunting and some 3D. On my pse I have a vital bow gear, 5 pin sight. Thats just for hunting. Both of these are super bright.


----------



## broken arrow xx (Mar 17, 2007)

its expensive but worth it g5 3 fixed 1 floater .19 need to know how fast your bow is shooting to set up the adjustable floater pin. check out there web sight


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

spott hogg it


----------



## Lawrence Archer (Feb 5, 2007)

I use a crappy Cobra Brite-Eye, I got at Wal-Mart for 20 bucks.
It's garbage. All plastic except for the pins, barely any adjustments, pins don't stay in place when locked in, and they're really dull.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

None. Works like a charm too. Just practice and you can hit whatever you want!

Lawrence archer- if your sight stinks, then take it off. You can shoot a compound instinctively. I have seen it work really well, and you neevr have to worry about yardages. Just try it for a while and you'll see.


----------



## Lawrence Archer (Feb 5, 2007)

How did I know you were going to say that, Kegan.. hwell:
My pins are so off it is basically compensative shooting, also due to inaccuracies of the rest, not to mention the lack of speed and high drop from a 20# bow.
I still shoot just fine. That's my style at the moment.


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

i use an impact archery sight for now i will be a upgrading to a spot hoog or copper john soon though


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

K953 Metal Optic Toxonics sight for hunting:RockOn::RockOn::dancing:epsi:


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

i want to try Kegans way


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

kegan said:


> None. Works like a charm too. Just practice and you can hit whatever you want!
> 
> Lawrence archer- if your sight stinks, then take it off. You can shoot a compound instinctively. I have seen it work really well, and you neevr have to worry about yardages. Just try it for a while and you'll see.


+1 to all that. I started barebow since I didn't know anything about archery. Now I have the disease for all kinds of junk thanks to AT  I still pick up my brother's recurve from time to time...However I can still *sort of* shoot without a sight. Usually just good enough to hit it, not kill it.


----------



## wvbowkid91 (May 11, 2007)

Spot Hogg Hogg-its. .10

you cant go wrong with them.


----------



## mbuemi (Aug 7, 2006)

adjustable sur loc (target sight...you know what i mean) With an extreme scope that has the pin in the lense via a drill through hole. 

I'm going to buy an up pin becuase this through the glass pin is getting annoying. I can't shoot long range without seeing the back of the pin.


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

Copper John A.N.T.S. 2 FITA sight w/ Beiter sight tunnel (8mm). and i loves it for recurve, indoor and outdoor.


----------



## Evinrude (May 31, 2007)

kegan said:


> None. Works like a charm too. Just practice and you can hit whatever you want!
> 
> Lawrence archer- if your sight stinks, then take it off. You can shoot a compound instinctively. I have seen it work really well, and you neevr have to worry about yardages. Just try it for a while and you'll see.




I shoot trad too im good at it i shoot compound so i can compete a 3-D shoots becuse ther is never any trad classes.


----------



## bowhunter12346 (Jul 20, 2006)

I am using Ultra Spot Hogg sight for both indoors and outdoors and hunting right at this moment but i am going to be getting a new bow for hunting so I will be putting a scope on the bow.


----------



## MuzzyMarksman (Jun 16, 2007)

*sights*

TRUGLO five pin

:archery: :moose2:  MuzzyMarksman  :moose2: :archery:


----------



## bowtech72 (Dec 11, 2006)

Viper all the way baby 3 pins only have 1 sighted in since I havent been to my local pro shop in a week


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Evinrude said:


> I shoot trad too im good at it i shoot compound so i can compete a 3-D shoots becuse ther is never any trad classes.


Why don't you just use your recurve or longbow in the compound class? You may not "do as well" but you will have more fun.


----------



## Evinrude (May 31, 2007)

kegan said:


> Why don't you just use your recurve or longbow in the compound class? You may not "do as well" but you will have more fun.


i did and i did not have fun they had me out to far and i could not hit the target.


----------



## bearr (Jul 21, 2006)

truglo
truglo
truglo


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Evinrude said:


> i did and i did not have fun they had me out to far and i could not hit the target.


Just have fun with it- sling some arrows and see if you can hit. Wait for the close ups- then you'll be in good straights.


----------



## Trufire06 (Dec 16, 2006)

Extreme RT-900 W/.019 pins


----------



## Hoyttboy (Jun 10, 2007)

i use team extream 5 pin site. it works great:shade:


----------



## HoytHelixBoy (Jul 8, 2007)

I use the sure loc 550 sight with 9 inch extension:star::darkbeer:


----------



## emtarcher (Mar 7, 2006)

Vital Gear Tracker 5
For both 3D and Hunting
Fibers stay lit 30 min in complete darkness
without a light. No need for batteries


----------



## wvbowkid91 (May 11, 2007)

i use viper predator microtunes 4 pin. for hunting and 3D


----------



## turkyturd13 (Jul 19, 2007)

i have a 4 pin "extreme" with the light kit


----------



## Irishrobin (Oct 21, 2006)

i use a 5 pin toxonics sight for 3d


----------



## Prodigyoutdoors (Jul 3, 2005)

Dn2


----------



## codyfarley (Jul 19, 2007)

extreme with the long fiber going through it great item


----------



## ross cr331 (Sep 9, 2006)

I use a sword acu site apex with the .10 pins. I use it for everything and I love it. I find I shoot much better with these smaller pins.


----------



## Whitehair (Jul 1, 2005)

TruGlo BriteSite XTreme Micro - 7 Pin


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

copperjohn pro 2


----------

